# South Bend 13 Spindle Bearing Caps



## pmat (Jan 2, 2017)

I have a south bend 13 serial # 7719tkk14 model CLK 175B with a L-00 mount. The front bearing cap is a shop made replacement. I am looking to get an original and have seen some on eBay but wondered if one from a lathe with a threaded (2-1/4x8) would be the same as mine with the L-00 mount. Mine is not a 4 bolt cap but  does have the set screws for the bearing spreader.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2017)

Maybe look in the archives here and see if you can find a parts breakdown for both lathes, that way you could see if the part numbers are different or not.


----------



## pmat (Jan 2, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Maybe look in the archives here and see if you can find a parts breakdown for both lathes, that way you could see if the part numbers are different or not.




Thanks, I went to the archives and found a catalog which appears to indicate spindle options are available to all models which makes me think that the bearing caps are the same....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2017)

pmat said:


> View attachment 142904
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda thought so but wasn't really sure and didn't want to give you bad advise without knowing for sure. The caps look the same to me, apparently the differences are in the spindle only.


----------



## Brain Coral (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Paul,

If you haven't purchased a bearing cap already, try this link to email Ted. He has a wealth of knowledge on the various vintages of SB lathes and has a fair stock of NOS parts. I have bought several parts, recently, for my own SB lathe. Good guy to deal with.

latheman2@aol.com

Brian


----------



## songbird (Jan 12, 2017)

Brain Coral said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> If you haven't purchased a bearing cap already, try this link to email Ted. He has a wealth of knowledge on the various vintages of SB lathes and has a fair stock of NOS parts. I have bought several parts, recently, for my own SB lathe. Good guy to deal with.
> 
> ...


I have tried a couple of times to contact Ted, on a different issue with South Bend lathes, have not ever received a reply. FYI, JB.


----------



## Brain Coral (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh, well that's too bad JB. Personally, I've had good luck with him. I had an email from him just yesterday, concerning some parts that I needed. They are now paid for and on their way to me. Paying for Canadian shipping sucks, though...

Brian


----------

